# 1/2 price tuna



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

John West tuna is 1/2 price in o

One Stop shops, and just been told Tesco have it as well. Good cheap protein!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i get the tuna steak in wait rose as its 40g protein and about £4 for 4 cans

how much is the john west stuff mate?


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

John West is good, when Tesco had their tuna on some crazy sale, 1/2 price plus buy 1 get 1 free, I managed to clear all tuna from Tesco's in Guildford, Aldershot and Bracknell at midnight! buehh 228 tins of tuna


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Its £3.65 for 4 cans 35.1gms protein per tin!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

DFlynn said:


> John West is good, when Tesco had their tuna on some crazy sale, 1/2 price plus buy 1 get 1 free, I managed to clear all tuna from Tesco's in Guildford, Aldershot and Bracknell at midnight! buehh 228 tins of tuna


as bad as me, took 2 rails of mini eggs


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got loads of it, prob go off it soon lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Can't beat tesco value imo, 54p a tin :thumb:


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> Can't beat tesco value imo, 54p a tin :thumb:


well, if you like eating watery paste


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

DFlynn said:


> John West is good, when Tesco had their tuna on some crazy sale, 1/2 price plus buy 1 get 1 free, I managed to clear all tuna from Tesco's in Guildford, Aldershot and Bracknell at midnight! buehh 228 tins of tuna


228 mg:


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> 228 mg:


hah why not, it was only like 80 quid for top quality tuna, plus petrol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

DFlynn said:


> well, if you like eating watery paste


you do get less meat than it says due to the sheer amount of water packed in, but drain it all and still 100g of tuna.

Mayo + tuna + lettuce = perfection


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

185gm can drained is 130gm tuna, not sure how much mercury!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

aldi tuna in oil is 79p and drained weight is 150 g with 38 g protein


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

15 to 20 cans a week normally 4 me tho i have started switching between chicken and tuna at work now.

almost 7 years of tuna/pasta started to **** me off.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> 15 to 20 cans a week normally 4 me tho i have started switching between chicken and tuna at work now.
> 
> almost 7 years of tuna/pasta started to **** me off.


Dude as somebody has already mentioned. Tuna are bottom feeders and as such have high levels of mercury. Personally I wouldn't be eating that much tuna a week.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i wish i liked tuna   even the smell of it makes me sick


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Omada said:


> Dude as somebody has already mentioned. Tuna are bottom feeders and as such have high levels of mercury. Personally I wouldn't be eating that much tuna a week.


This is BS imo, i've been eating atleast 40 tins a week for the last 2 years, no problems here, apart from i'm slowly getting sick to death of the stuff :laugh:. But i'm on a tight budget so its cool.


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Got to say I didn't think Tuna were bottom feeders?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol pretty sure tuna isn't a bottom feeder. They are open water fish.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone ever weighed the drained tuna? I used to when I made tuna and chilli burgers and it was nearly always a lot less than it claimed.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i get asda/tescos own in brine

c.50p a tin

fxck john west :gun_bandana:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Anyone ever weighed the drained tuna? I used to when I made tuna and chilli burgers and it was nearly always a lot less than it claimed.


Most cans have a net weight and a drained weight on them. The value own brand stores are a little lighter after draining that the branded companies like John west but it's literally like 10g difference


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Suppose it depends on how much you squeeze out. You guys probably squeeze harder than the average Jo making a packed lunch lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> Most cans have a net weight and a drained weight on them. The value own brand stores are a little lighter after draining that the branded companies like John west but it's literally like 10g difference


I've had a much bigger discrepancy than 10g mate. I put a complaint in but they wanted ne to send them the tins and I just couldn't be at5ed tbh.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> I've had a much bigger discrepancy than 10g mate. I put a complaint in but they wanted ne to send them the tins and I just couldn't be at5ed tbh.


Don't blame you to be honest. Pain in the **** sending back tuna!


----------

